# Makes a Hegner look like a toy



## Claymore (6 May 2015)

Check out out this scrollsaw..... talk about overkill and i could make finer cuts with an hacksaw.
Wonder how much they cost and better still has anyone got one?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqH51cqntgk


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (6 May 2015)

I think these days most of the big sheet material cutting tends to be done by CNC router machines.

Don't think I'll be swapping my Excalibur anytime soon!


----------



## Claymore (6 May 2015)

aye you would need to reinforce your workshop floor with one of those, I thought it was quite funny that despite having a saw that cost ££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££ he was cutting plain stuff  not exactly difficult design and you guys would run rings around it.


----------



## artie (7 May 2015)

The dust extraction seems to be coping.


----------



## essexcowboy (7 May 2015)

does it take pinless blades :lol: :lol:


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (7 May 2015)

Claymore":1s2qvpcy said:


> i could make finer cuts with an hacksaw.



Can you turn water to wine as well??


----------



## ChrisR (7 May 2015)

It’s a shame, but my workshop/back of garage, is full, I could not fit another piece of kit in.  
There is the back bedroom though. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (7 May 2015)

Geoff's ordered one and will be employing a team of scrolling elves to work the night shift 9-)
As for turning water into wine........... nope but Urn bru's no problem lol


----------



## Chippygeoff (7 May 2015)

I was just wondering what to move to get it in. I think if I move the Dewalt over a bit it may just slide into the gap. It does take pinless blades but would struggle with anything smaller than a number 5 blade. I nearly ordered three of them so I could have a 9, a 7 and a 5 blade in each which would save time changing blades in the middle of a project but I just don't have the room.


----------



## Claymore (7 May 2015)

Didn't know you had a Dewalt Geoff......... do you have one of these fitted?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsJ_wo_uihs

Been trying to workout if i could make something similar for my Axminster 
Brian


----------



## Chippygeoff (7 May 2015)

Hi Brian. I don't have one of those arms. I don't really need anything like that but when I do need to keep the arm up and out of the way i have an off cut on the bench for that very purpose, lot cheaper than buying that arm.s, especially when they want $80 to send it over here.


----------



## Claymore (7 May 2015)

Hi Geoff, I didn't mean the arm i meant the dust extractor fitting?


----------



## Dominik Pierog (8 May 2015)

Does this size is practical?
If we use full machine capacity pattern.
In the farthest position, the operator will be 150-200 cm from the blade.
Making turns on EX-30 on big project it's really crazy.
I don't remember but this machine cost perhaps
1000GBP


----------



## Chippygeoff (9 May 2015)

Hi Brian. I have only just re-instated the Dewalt and made a new bench for it. The extraction I use will be the same as I have for the Hegner, just need to have a trip to B & Q for some more pipe work.


----------

